# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  معاكست بنات ( تلطيش )

## أميرة قوس النصر

اليوم جايب الكو  موضوع حلو للنقاش 
تخيلو يا بنات انكو  مع خطيبك او حبيبك او واحد بقول انه بحبك وفجئة مرت بنت وعلق عليها وصار يلطش شووووووووووو بتعملي ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بكل بساطه ما بخلي مسبه عليه هاد اذا ما ضربتو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طيب مش بجوز برتاح معك لدرجة انه يعلق عليها ع اساس انه مرتاح وواثق من انك ما رح تفهميه غلط ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بس انا ما بحب هاي الطرق نهائياً لو كان بيحب وواثق من الراحه معي ما يتعرضلي بالشارع فمن حقي اتهاوش معو 
وكمان لو شفتو بيسب على بنات الناس ويعلق عليهم اكرهه وينزل من عيني واذا ما اعطيتو رد ممكن يتمادى اكثر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رايك دكتور؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ولا اشي ، والله انه روعة 

عادي توخذها بروح رياضية  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center] 
> ولا اشي ، والله انه روعة 
> 
> عادي توخذها بروح رياضية 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*بنجـــــــــــن .. طبعاً ..*
*وبطلع عليه بنظره معبره (بالمعنى الفصيح بجحره !!!) وهو اذا شاطر .. يفهم لحاله ..*
*مشكوره كتير مها عالموضوع الحلو كتير كتير ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اليوم جايب الكو موضوع حلو للنقاش 
> تخيلو يا بنات انكو مع خطيبك او حبيبك او واحد بقول انه بحبك وفجئة مرت بنت وعلق عليها وصار يلطش شووووووووووو بتعملي ؟


يا فرحتي فيه  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بتعمل حواجبها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا مها موضوع من لآخر برأيي الشخصي مش ممكن اعملها 

إذا كانت حبيبتي جنبي وبتفهمني بكون مجنون إذا طلعت على غيرها

----------


## حسان القضاة

> [align=center] 
> ولا اشي ، والله انه روعة 
> 
> عادي توخذها بروح رياضية 
> [/align]


زمان عن ردودك دكتور :SnipeR (40): 

F5

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

بكل بساطه بموته يا اني ابدا بالضرب حتى الموت

----------


## بيلسان

*هههههههههههههههه حبيت الموضووووووووع نههههههههههههفه 
ازا كانت تعليقتو حلوه بضحك اكيد ...
 ازا كانت بارده بحكيلو مبردك ...
 ازا كانت زنخه بحكيلو مزززززنخك  ..
. بس ع جميع الحالات بحلقلو لانو مااااا حترمني وانا موجوده فكيف بغيابي*

----------

